
Gitlab to add 3rd party telemetry, disable web/API access until users consent - ddevault
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitaly/issues/2113
======
dang
Threads merged into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21337594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21337594),
which was posted first.

------
sm4rk0
There's a related GitLab issue [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitaly/issues/2113](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitaly/issues/2113)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We've changed to that from
[https://paste.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/23e31a29f427066ef261b2ffa7fd9b...](https://paste.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/23e31a29f427066ef261b2ffa7fd9bf46530d904).

------
4d66ba06
Gitlab blog submission about this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21338720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21338720)

